# Rocky River Steelhead already this soon ?



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

This thread and its content has been deleted.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I was there late last week and did not see any... Hopefully soon though!


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

With that one week of chilly weather we had a few weeks ago may be the reason for the start, but I am sure it is just a few of them. Give it about two-three more weeks and we will see the beginning of the fun.


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

I saw that too. I think they first reported seeing steelhead a week or two ago. It's a great site though. The Metroparks start doing their weekly fishing reports (instead of monthly) next week, so it must be close to steelhead time. I'm actually thinking of heading out near the Marina this weekend to do a bit of biking and fishing, and maybe get some pre-season steel. haha


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

It is early. Not too early for some jacks to check out the rivers though.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

River is getting a ton of rain today a few silly ones will run but with temps in the hi 80's I can't see them being to comfy.


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

Temps are supposed to dip into the mid 40s to 50s next week for a day or two. That should help. If anything I'll probably fish for bass and catfish and scout the river a bit (I live by the Chagrin so I only venture out to the Rocky RR once or twice a month).


----------



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

Fished it a few days ago, no chrome in sight, but great smallie fishing! Give it a few weeks guys!


----------



## FisheRx (Nov 8, 2012)

Heading down there today after work near the marina . Planning on throwing some spinners and cranks for bass and maybe a stray steel


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

Let us know how it goes. I'm hoping to hit it sometime this weekend. Extra day off will be nice. Haven't been to the RR in over a month.


----------



## FisheRx (Nov 8, 2012)

Water was still a bit murkey from the rain on Tuesday. Saw a couple small mouth jumping but didn't catch anything. This weekend the water clarity should be significantly better


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

Both the Rocky and Chagrin are almost back to pre-rain conditions, flows are starting to taper off. Should be good fishing until the next round of rain hits. Hopefully I can get out there Saturday before the rain. Might even leave work a bit early today and get some lines in the Chagrin.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

k gonefishin said:


> river is getting a ton of rain today a few silly ones will run but with temps in the hi 80's i can't see them being to comfy.


+1..........


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw 3 of them


----------

